
What makes dual-career couples work or not - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/audio/what-makes-dual-career-couples-work-or-not/
======
mcv
The first important point is to accept that every commitment comes with
compromises. Having a job is itself a commitment. So is a relationship.
Children are the biggest commitment of all. Any of these ensures your time
isn't entirely your own anymore. Having more of these means compromises get
more complicated, but if you're honest about that, it's not so hard to make it
work in my experience.

Of course communicate about these things. Make clear agreements.

In my case, my wife and I each work 4 days a week, with the kids in day care
for 3 days a week. I bring them to school, she picks them up at day care. She
frequently needs to be on the other side of the country and sometimes has late
meetings with important people with busy schedules, whereas I like to be able
to go to work by bike, so I work in town so I can step in when she's late.
Being a freelancer also provides me with a lot of flexibility.

We don't sacrifice anyone's career; both of our careers have really taken off
since we met. We seem to bring out the best in each other, though we also each
have our fair share of shortcomings. Household chores don't come naturally to
me, and I definitely should be cooking more, especially on the day when I'm
home and she works.

